# Is Henbit (Lamium amplexicaule) bunny safe?



## RandomWiktor (Mar 1, 2011)

I am in a bit of a sustainability kick and am trying to figure out which plants that grow well in my yard could be cultivated for my critters. One species that is *everywhere* here in Alabama is the introduced species Henbit, also known as Henbit Deadnettle, Lamium amplexicaule. I know from reading that all part of the plant are supposed to be safe for human consumption. They are related to mint. I would love to grow this for my bunnies or harvest what is growing all over the yard. But I would first need to know if it is bunny safe. Any input is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd like to know as well, I have a lot in my yards as well!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 1, 2011)

i found a site that would tell u what animal had a toxic reaction to any plants or trees.let me see if i bookmarked it,,brb


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 1, 2011)

here it is..its full of info...plants poisonous to livestock


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 1, 2011)

according to this site henbit Deadnettle is safe for rabbits..
rabbit safe plants

but according to THIS website its not safe. for cattle ,which would concern me .
poison plants


----------

